# Best 3.5 ton horsebox manufacturer?



## Rachaelpink (20 August 2010)

Has anyone got any recomendations? Looking to upgrade my current 3.5 tonner with a newer reliable model. Thanks


----------



## miss_c (20 August 2010)

I've got one by Bonningtons that I love!  I also like Marlboroughs, and from what I've seen of the Theault's they're very good.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (20 August 2010)

I have just put deposit on a BOSS 3.5t and chose the colour yesterday, its on a renault chassis and has a payload of about 1300k it takes 2 horses rear travel and has day living a little sink and gas ring, horse shower and 3 lockers and a 3 person bench seat behind main seats, so when we only take 1 horse to an event I can take a few of the girls on the yard to be grooms!!! They are in flint n wales.


----------



## miss_c (20 August 2010)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			I have just put deposit on a BOSS 3.5t and chose the colour yesterday, its on a renault chassis and has a payload of about 1300k it takes 2 horses rear travel and has day living a little sink and gas ring, horse shower and 3 lockers and a 3 person bench seat behind main seats, so when we only take 1 horse to an event I can take a few of the girls on the yard to be grooms!!! They are in flint n wales.
		
Click to expand...

How on earth does that have a payload of 1300kg?!  Seems too good to be true!


----------



## Petalpoos (21 August 2010)

The payload may start at 1300k - but then take off a full tank (100k) 2 people (100k) and all the bits and pieces you end up with in a box and suddenly you have around 1000k and can only put one horse in - or two ponies. That aside, I love my Masta conversion and find it very easy to just take my horse out for a hack as it is like driving a car. I took the partition out and let her travel facing backwards and diagonally (tied up).


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (21 August 2010)

fihunt said:



			How on earth does that have a payload of 1300kg?!  Seems too good to be true!
		
Click to expand...

If you read my post again you will see that I said when I take 1 horse I can take others with me, It has 1300kg aprox for payload, the designer has spent over 100k getting this box right in designe tweeks ect to get the most payload as he can, It will do me, my sons horse is only 14.3 lightweight TB and my friends horse is simmilar, why is there allways 1 who cant believe a fact!!!


----------



## miss_c (21 August 2010)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			If you read my post again you will see that I said when I take 1 horse I can take others with me, It has 1300kg aprox for payload, the designer has spent over 100k getting this box right in design tweaks ect to get as much payload as he can, It will do me, my son's horse is only 14.3 lightweight TB and my friend's horse is similar, why is there always one who cannot believe a fact?!
		
Click to expand...


Like I said, it seems to good to be true, please note I did NOT say that it is not true.  Mine has a 1250kg payload which is high, and that is without sink, hob, etc.  I did not question your taking other people with you, I questioned the payload itself once all that's in as I did a LOT of research into 3.5ts when I was looking to buy and spoke to a lot of manufacturers, and like I said, a 1300kg payload on a 3.5t lorry WITH day living is unheard of.  Fair play to the manufacturer if they have managed to achieve this.


----------



## rollercoaster (24 September 2010)

fihunt said:



			Like I said, it seems to good to be true, please note I did NOT say that it is not true.  Mine has a 1250kg payload which is high, and that is without sink, hob, etc.  I did not question your taking other people with you, I questioned the payload itself once all that's in as I did a LOT of research into 3.5ts when I was looking to buy and spoke to a lot of manufacturers, and like I said, a 1300kg payload on a 3.5t lorry WITH day living is unheard of.  Fair play to the manufacturer if they have managed to achieve this.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard of Boss as well, its quite a new model which is probably why you didn't see it in your research. I spoke to them and they said their reason for the high payload is they use "really advanced lightweight polymer materials" for the sides, and everything else is aluminium. This makes them very light weight because aluminium is only  a fraction of the weight of steel, and plywood is really heavy and they don't use any.

Im looking at buying one, they look amazing huge payload and they don't rot ever because they don't have plywood, and no steel means no rust. 

Sorry if i went on a bit of a rant, but i really like them. Ill try find their website now.


Found it

www.bosshorseboxes.co.uk


----------



## Geldolff (24 September 2010)

Boss Horsebox, i like it as well


----------



## [59668] (24 September 2010)

3 Counties Horseboxes - I have one of theirs.  Reasonable prices and lovely, well thought through conversions.


----------



## Chellebean (24 September 2010)

Would a 16.2/3 have reasonable space in one of these?


----------



## Geldolff (24 September 2010)

Chellebean said:



			Would a 16.2/3 have reasonable space in one of these? 

Click to expand...

In a boss? yes easily, they are really spacious. I don't know about 3 counties


----------



## marmalade76 (24 September 2010)

I liked the Equitrek Sonics best but must say those Boss trucks are even nicer!

Just need to win the lottery now. *sigh*


----------



## Penniless (24 September 2010)

We've got a Marlborough Hunter (from new) and it's been absolutely brilliant.  Sadly because of financial reasons, we're having to sell it end of November (after foals have gone to Tatts sales) but to be honest, when we get ourselves back straight financially, it will definitely be another Marlborough Hunter we would buy.  A lot of the racing people have now bought one as sell, after seeing ours about, plus the bonus is of course the low ramp, which means ideal for foals, or injured horses, etc.  They also drive like a car and cost next to nothing to run.


----------

